# Puppy Cut?



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

Our Lily just had her 4th birthday last week! We have always had her hand cut by the groomer and love how she looks for the first week or two. But her hair grows so quickly and lately she has been collecting all the tree debris that has been falling here in Tucson. It really bothers her and we have to sit and pick it out of her hair constantly.

They opened a huge wonderful dog park near us about a month ago and we have been taking Lily daily (separate large enclosed parks for small dogs and another one for large dogs). I have been looking at all the other dog's hair cuts and not even the other Havense that comes to the park keep their dog's hair this long. We were thinking of trying a razor cut when we go to the groomer tomorrow and I keep reading about the "Puppy Cut". Is there a certain number on the razor I should request? I don't want to shave her, just want to try a shorter cut. 

If anyone has photos I would show them to the groomer just to be sure she understands what I am looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I keep Max and Molly in the "longest puppy cut" possible. On their bodies, I use the longest attachment comb which is an "E" comb (1"). I like their legs a little shorter so a "C" comb (7/8") works well. A #30 blade is the recommended blade to use with most attachment combs. Since the clippers are used in the same direction as the hair grows, the overall length is about 2" on their bodies. See Molly below...














Our groomer mentioned that many people like a shorter "puppy cut" which is about 1" length all over including the head, legs, and face... so I am glad that I was specific with what I wanted. A "#1" (1/2") attachment comb would likely work for that length.

You should also be specific about how you want the face trimmed. Over time, I have decided not to trim under the eyes at all which has helped eliminate tear staining. I keep Max's beard longer so he looks more like a boy. I also request minimal ear and tail trimming. 








Molly is growing out her hair for a top knot, so no trimming on the top of her head. 








Best of luck!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> You should also be specific about how you want the face trimmed. Over time, I have decided not to trim under the eyes at all which has helped eliminate tear staining.


I thought that trimming the eye are would help eliminate tear staining. ?????


----------



## jravner (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the details. I love your photos. That is what I had in mind. I will show them to the groomer tomorrow and hope for the best!!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I thought that trimming the eye are would help eliminate tear staining. ?????


Well... I know all dogs are different. Tear stains can appear for a variety of reasons and can be eliminated in a variety of ways.

What worked best for Max was:
1) using distilled water rather than the tap water and
2) growing out the hair around his eyes to avoid short hairs poking his eyes and causing more tears

Here is a before and after picture... (taken about 6 months apart)...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cbelknap said:


> I keep Max and Molly in the "longest puppy cut" possible. On their bodies, I use the longest attachment comb which is an "E" comb (1"). I like their legs a little shorter so a "C" comb (7/8") works well. A #30 blade is the recommended blade to use with most attachment combs. Since the clippers are used in the same direction as the hair grows, the overall length is about 2" on their bodies. See Molly below...
> View attachment 95626
> View attachment 95634
> 
> ...


I think that's a really nice length!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Cbelknap said:


> I keep Max and Molly in the "longest puppy cut" possible.


I really like your version of the puppy cut. It looks really nice! I'm trying to keep my puppy in long coat but he has been driving me crazy with everything he brings in with his dust mop self since he tries to eat everything that he brings in. 

I made the mistake of letting the groomer trim around his eyes the first grooming he had and we've been trying to grow it out ever since. It seemed to irritate his eyes more to have them poke into his eyes and I would need to trim it often to keep the hair from poking his eyes.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> Well... I know all dogs are different. Tear stains can appear for a variety of reasons and can be eliminated in a variety of ways.
> 
> What worked best for Max was:
> 1) using distilled water rather than the tap water and
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. Big difference between the two! I've noticed that one of Willow's eyes seems to tear and the other doesn't. She gets more of a stain around her mouth though, than the eyes. Before I just had her groomed, she had rather long hair around the eyes but the groomer has cut it quite short. For her, right now, it seems to help with the eye boogers. I believe we have pretty soft water here, plus we are on our own well. Do you think it would still help the staining around the mouth if she had distilled water?


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> She gets more of a stain around her mouth though, than the eyes.


Just an idea...

I have heard of many people who teach their dogs to drink from a water bottle rather than a bowl or fountain. A water bottle keeps their beards and faces dry which helps eliminate mouth stains. 








I tried teaching Max and Molly to use a water bottle a few months ago, but they were so used to their water fountain that I didn't have much success. I eventually gave it up, because I didn't think they were drinking enough with the bottle only. I wish I would have tried the water bottle system in the beginning.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The pups groomer also wants me to use a water bottle to prevent their beard and ears getting wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and Pixel both have water bottles in various places and a fountain in the kitchen. They drink out of both equally. i like that the bottles don't get dirty the way the water in the fountain does. That said, their faces don't get very wet with the fountain we have. They just drink from the tippety top.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh - It didn't dawn on me that was why she came with a water bottle. She seems to actually like it better than lapping up the water from a bowl. I have both available to her but maybe I should just pick up the bowl and use just the water bottle.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The groomer mentioned that the water bottle helps prevent mats on the chest area. That always seems to be a problem.


----------

